# just a fun competition, name this blank



## splinterinfinger (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi all pen lovers, I have just recently cast some new blanks and I am rather proud of one particular design, now I thought it might be a good idea to run a little competition, if I am within the forum rules to do so, I would like someone to name this blank that I have cast, because I cannot think of a name for this blank before it goes on sale.
I will look in at time to time to see how things are going, the competition is to run for two days, and at the end of it I will choose the name within the posts and the winner will receive one of these blanks and I will post it anywhere at my own expense.

The winning name will posted here. GOOD LUCK!

The only thing I ask is that the finished pen to be pictured back into the forum.
If I have broken any forum rules by doing this, my apologies.
Regards Mervyn

www.ukpenkits.com


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 18, 2008)

Just a few ideas off the top of my head: 

Ether
Monochromatic Thunder
(to kill a) Mockingbird
Michael Jackson
Polar Darkness
Tuxedo Twister
BiPolar
Arashi - Japanese for 'storm' (I think)


----------



## MobilMan (Oct 18, 2008)

"Ribbon & Ice"   or    'Ice Craters'


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks Maxwell some good ideas in there, Many thanks
Mervyn


----------



## ptt49er (Oct 18, 2008)

"The Perfect Storm"


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 18, 2008)

Many thanks Mobilman keep em coming guys. some comments on the blanks would be great.
Thanks guys.
Mervyn


----------



## rherrell (Oct 18, 2008)

UNDERWORLD


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi thanks guy, I can see this is going to be a hard choice.
Regards to all.
Mervyn


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 18, 2008)

Neutrallessence.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hades' Fury 
Radiance 
Cosmic Forces
Tao-Tao 
Blazing Shadows 
Xi-Li (Chinese for White and Black) 

Ok, I'm done for now! 
(Very pretty blanks, by the way - very 'powerful'...)


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 18, 2008)

How about Frosted Coal.


----------



## drayman (Oct 18, 2008)

mervyn, what about essex clouds, or halsted haze


----------



## penhead (Oct 18, 2008)

Rolling thunder.


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks again guys, some good postings there.
Mervyn

www.ukpenkits.com


----------



## rlofton (Oct 18, 2008)

Earthquake


----------



## rlofton (Oct 18, 2008)

Fissures and Chips


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 18, 2008)

Ying & Yang

"The blanks that can't be named"


----------



## babyblues (Oct 18, 2008)

Smoke & Ashes

Eruption

Cumulonimbus (Thunder clouds)

Thunder Vortex

Tornare (Latin "to thunder")

Tornado Watch

Striations

Mesocyclone (rotating cloud wall)

Tornadogenesis (the formation of a mesocyclone)

Steel Thunder


----------



## babyblues (Oct 18, 2008)

rlofton said:


> Earthquake



OMG, I just saw your signature!  I get that all the time too.  HAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## fernhills (Oct 18, 2008)

BLACK ICE


----------



## papaturner (Oct 18, 2008)

What about Genesis 1verse 2


----------



## drferry (Oct 18, 2008)

Mad Cow!


----------



## mikemac (Oct 18, 2008)

Frozen Smoke?
Frozen Clouds?


----------



## alphageek (Oct 18, 2008)

Storm Clouds is my pick... But I'd love to see one turned - they often look much different when turned and may be named better after?


----------



## davinci27 (Oct 18, 2008)

chaotic gray
tonal chaos


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi alphageek very good point and thanks for that, I will turn one tomorrow may be a cigar.
Regards to all post so far, this is going to be a tough one to choose. Still keep them coming guys.
ps there's a few in postings I really like.
Regards Mervyn


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 18, 2008)

Night Hurricane
dark night
nightcloud


----------



## babyblues (Oct 18, 2008)

How about "Katrina".

I found this satellite image of Katrina.


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2008)

Election 2008


----------



## airrat (Oct 18, 2008)

Midnight Thunder
[SIZE=+1]*Cumulonimbus*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*Nimbostratus*[/SIZE]


----------



## PenAffair (Oct 18, 2008)

Here's a couple "-

Night Smoke
Shades of Chaos
Good Vs Evil
Heaven & Hell
Cosmic Rift
Ebony Swirl
Ivory Shadows
Disorderly Conduct

Russell.


----------



## les-smith (Oct 18, 2008)

Lunar Satellite
Arctic Chaos


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Tsunami*


----------



## bitshird (Oct 18, 2008)

Turmoil


----------



## wolftat (Oct 18, 2008)

Storm Watch


----------



## gwilki (Oct 18, 2008)

wave action


----------



## hilltopper46 (Oct 18, 2008)

Winter Solstice


----------



## stoneman (Oct 18, 2008)

Poseiden (Greek God of the Sea)
Arctic Storm
Holstein
Impending Doom
Penguin Pie


----------



## texasfootball21 (Oct 18, 2008)

Voodoo Moonlight


----------



## randyrls (Oct 18, 2008)

I was going to say Ying and Yang, 
but will go with "Ice Age" or "Glacier"


----------



## tomcatchevy (Oct 18, 2008)

Love those blanks!!  How about Midnite Storm?  Panda Puddle?  Zebra Melt?  Blackheart?  Dark Angel?  Star Wars?  Silent Night?  This is fun!!:biggrin:


----------



## tomcatchevy (Oct 18, 2008)

The wife just came up with a couple more Frozen Steam and Xray Swirl!


----------



## LanceD (Oct 18, 2008)

Cosmic Evolution.


----------



## babyblues (Oct 18, 2008)

Coalescence

Pyrolesis

Thor (Norse god of thunder)

Jupiter (Roman god of sky and thunder)

Elemental

Cohesion

Interplanetary Medium

Cosmic Cloud

Galexy

Galactic Radiation

Ha Ha, this is fun, isn't it.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice looking blanks and thanks for the fun competition.

Here are a couple of possibilities.

Stormy Weather
Smoke Bomb
Cosmic Dust
Vortex
Desert Storm
Stratosphere
Black Lava
Summer Storm
High Altitude

Jim Smith


----------



## dgscott (Oct 18, 2008)

Smoke and ice.


----------



## Mazzywv (Oct 18, 2008)

How about "Ice of the Cosmos" or "Cosmic Ice"?!


----------



## ken69912001 (Oct 18, 2008)

Sea of Turmoil


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 18, 2008)

Titanic


----------



## JohnU (Oct 18, 2008)

Those are outstanding blanks.  Very Nice.  I thought I was doing well with names until i read almost all of them in the above posts.  Heres what I have left... CONFLICT,  BLACK FOG, SAINT DARKNESS, GOOD VS EVIL, ENTANGLED OPPOSITES, CONFUSION.


----------



## www (Oct 18, 2008)

oreo


----------



## fiferb (Oct 18, 2008)

My first thought was "Broken Marble".


----------



## JayDevin (Oct 18, 2008)

underverse


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 18, 2008)

Stormy Night!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Oct 18, 2008)

Stormy Day
Stormy Night
Cloudy Night
White Night
Light & Darkness
Light & Dark
Cosmic Radiance
Dreamy Night
Cosmic Storm
Coke and Ice
Black Snow
Snowy Night
Icy Night
Black Clouds




and........................ if you wanted a long name..

Battle of Light and Darkness:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 18, 2008)

Gghiaccio Mezzanotte
Midnight Ice

whoever said smoke and ice, that sounds great.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Oct 18, 2008)

Coffee and Sugar
Coffee and Creamer
Coffee and Ice
Black Dragon
White and Black
Black Diamond


and................Tuxedo:biggrin:


This is fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edman2 (Oct 18, 2008)

Swirling Cloud
Thunder Cloud
Fluffy Taffy
Black Cotton
Swirling Paint
Storm's Edge
Harmony


----------



## ronhampton (Oct 18, 2008)

stormy seas. nice blanks.:biggrin:


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 18, 2008)

My God Id nether thought this was going to be such a topic.
Wow there's some really good names in there and you guys have done your homework.
My regards to you all and your a credit to this forum.
Thanks

Mervyn
www.ukpenkits.com


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 18, 2008)

My fiance has a few picks: 

Antarctic Sky
Free Press

(she didn't like my idea of Penguin in a Blender) 

Andrew


----------



## babyblues (Oct 19, 2008)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> My fiance has a few picks:
> 
> Antarctic Sky
> Free Press
> ...



AHAHAHAHA!!!!

How about Penguin Smoothie.  Just having some late night fun.


----------



## desertyellow (Oct 19, 2008)

Charlie Chaplin 
black and white silent films


----------



## MobilMan (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm sho glad you're picking a name, not me.  A lot of good ones up there.  Making those nice blanks is probably the easy part.  You better get started making a lot more.  Everyone has a name--now they just need a blank to go along with it.


----------



## Rauland04 (Oct 19, 2008)

Black Ice


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 19, 2008)

Dirty Snowballs


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi all once again thanks for the great posts, and believe me this is going to be some task to choose the name,  (regarding the penguin in a blender I like it but cannot, my wife is standing behind me making sure I type the right letters on the keyboard)

Many tanks again guys
Mervyn


----------



## drayman (Oct 19, 2008)

smoke on the water ( a rock classic ) :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 19, 2008)

drayman said:


> smoke on the water ( a rock classic ) :biggrin::biggrin:




Then next one could be "fire in the sky."


----------



## drayman (Oct 19, 2008)

cav, you just remindered me of another great deep purple song...
here you go mervyn
stormbringer


----------



## david975 (Oct 19, 2008)

The Lone Ranger blank


----------



## dgscott (Oct 19, 2008)

Vanilla Licorice


----------



## babyblues (Oct 19, 2008)

Oil and Water


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 19, 2008)

Reminds me of a mixture of ice and dirt cross section so
Middle earth and frozen tundra


----------



## great12b4ever (Oct 19, 2008)

Lunar Storm
MoonSwirl
LunarHurricane
Midnight Conflict
Cosmic Solstice
Lunar Fissure

Here's a few more.


----------



## broitblat (Oct 19, 2008)

Ocean Storm
Thunderhead
Beach Tempest
Breakwater

(OK, you can see where my head is at)

  -Barry


----------



## stolicky (Oct 19, 2008)

Here are some ideas:

Coagulated
Foreshadow
Continuing on that theme - you could call it "Uh-Oh"
Blanc et Noir
Foggy Bottom
Foggy Thoughts
Ashy Sunrise (or Sunset)
Here’s a though (a bit off topic) – has anyone tried casting ash?
Swirled Haze
Blizzard (not to infringe on DQ)
Rough Seas
Was "cloudy sky" mentioned?
Retro
Thought
Dream

Okay, enough for know.  Good luck on deciding.  You could just narrow down the choices to several that you like and then do a poll on the forum to let members make the final choice.  That would probably provide a more balanced result; and take some stress off of you.  Its just my $.02 worth.  I think this is a great test of creativity.....


----------



## amosfella (Oct 19, 2008)

Retro Midnight
Retro Midnight Romance
Dark Hurricane
The Last Great Battle
White Fire (If you have never seen white fire at night, you might not understand the name.)


----------



## jskeen (Oct 19, 2008)

I think Les got closest, I like:
Selene (greek moon goddess)
Full Moon
Lunar Surface

James


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi again all, just me looking in on how things are doing, do you know what I have posted a few questions in this forum from time to time and in the past have had some really good advise, all of which has helped me where I am today with pen turning and casting, and for that I would sincerely like thank everyone from the bottom of of my wood shavings. I really did not know I would get so much response and extremely good thoughts on a name for these blanks.
Now I was going to close the competition a 9 o'clock UK time, but I am going to take Chris's advise and let it run as a pol then you the members can decide on the name.
The winning name will still receive one of these blanks from me.
one small problem I have is that I have never ran a pol and how do this work, I'm sure someone will let me know.
Thanks Chris, let the battle begin!!

My regards and deepest thanks to all the members who took their precious time away from their pen duty's to write in.
Mervyn

www.ukpenkits.com


----------



## marcruby (Oct 19, 2008)

Night Skies


----------



## rherrell (Oct 19, 2008)

Poll?? Boooooooooooo! It's YOUR blank, YOU should pick the name!:wink::biggrin: Now it's just another popularity contest.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 19, 2008)

Making a poll: 

First, narrow down your favourites to a couple of choices...
Start a new thread in the 'Polls, surveys and votes' category (listed along with Casual Conversation, individual classifieds, etc.)...


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 19, 2008)

OK I will stick with the original plan, I will announce the winner tomorrow (Monday Night) I will do a short list of 20 of the one's I thought were really good, and then the top 5 on a 2nd posting, and on the 3rd posting the winner. The winner can PM me with there address details so that I can ship out the blank. Is there anyway the admins of the forum can post it on the front page just to let people know what the outcome is.
There's still time to get them last names in.
Many thanks to all once again

Mervyn
splinterinfinger


----------



## thefunkyP (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, that's a great looking blank.  Thought it was a black and white photo at first.

Spalted Iceberg
Arctic Sea (see attached photo)
Frigid Deep
Avalanche
Icebox


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment funky.
Mervyn


----------



## Fred (Oct 19, 2008)

Stilled Storms
Stormy Aftermath
Troubled Clouds
Divine Justice
Hurried Clouds
Gathered Wrath
Observed Violence
Garnered Anger
Inky Milk

to suggest a few ...

Glad it's your decision to make. I believe these will make some very interesting pen blanks and even be good for bottle stoppers. 

When will you make these available to the rest of us ... or do you plan on selling them? :biggrin:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 19, 2008)

This is entirely too fun! A few more: 

Wrath of Zeus 
Shades of Grey 
Slurry
Shadows and Fog (I like that one) 
Comet Dust


----------



## bluzcat (Oct 19, 2008)

How about:

Deja VooDoo

Sublimation

Ice Sublime

Eutectic Collapse

Black Ice

It's funny how many good names come to mind. If I were trying to come up with something for myself, I'd be drawing a blank.


----------



## woodchip (Oct 19, 2008)

Rain storm or Heaven and earth


----------



## woodchip (Oct 19, 2008)

Cookies n cream


----------



## babyblues (Oct 19, 2008)

Pyroclastic Flow

Vesuvius

Tectonic Shift

Plinian Eruption

Volcanic Ash

Jupiter's Fury

Mantle Plume

The Fall of Atlantis


----------



## Hillbilly (Oct 19, 2008)

Like some of the other guys that suggested, It looks like some kinda storm a brewing,  maybe...Cosmic Storm.  Awsome work!


----------



## LEAP (Oct 19, 2008)

Ansel Adams


----------



## airrat (Oct 19, 2008)

One more name for the pool.

Noctilucent clouds, also known as night-shining clouds.   _Do a google to see the pictures.  Very cool
_


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 20, 2008)

Many thanks again guys, and yes once again some very good names in there, this has also been educational factor for me, names I have even heard of.

C you all later 
Merrvyn


----------



## el_d (Oct 20, 2008)

monochromatic raimbow swirl,


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 20, 2008)

Merrvyn, I guess you have seen what lengths we will go to in the effort to win a free blank!!  :biggrin:


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 20, 2008)

Black Ice
.
.


----------



## LouisQC (Oct 20, 2008)

Moon Landing


----------



## jleiwig (Oct 20, 2008)

*ecclesiastic*
Pelasgian
Neolithic
*Theogony*
*Cosmos*
*Dance of the Muse*
Erebos and Nyx

can you tell I'm in a greek mood?


----------



## Ligget (Oct 20, 2008)

My Escort needs a new head gasket! LOL

Guiness?


----------



## louisbry (Oct 20, 2008)

Stormy Delight


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi all members, OK the time has come, I will do a short list of the top 20, and then post the names of the blanks they have chosen with members names next to it.
Then one hour later to list the top 5 and the WINNER OF THE BLANK ye haaaaaa!! 

My kindest regards to all members who have taken their time to write in.
Many many thanks.
Mervyn

www.ukpenkits.com


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 20, 2008)

Here you go, 
Neo Galaxie,
cataclismic,
smoke spirit,
swift smoke,
ying yang disrupted.
Glenn


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 20, 2008)

oobak said:


> Here you go,
> Neo Galaxie,
> cataclismic,
> smoke spirit,
> ...



You can't name it Glenn! :wink:


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok guy's here is the top 20 your right this was hard work but worth it.
Right no fighting, the rules are if the a name is listed on page 3 and that name is also listed on page4 or later within the posts the name on page 3 gets it.
And thanks it's been great fun.
Mervyn


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 20, 2008)

Here are the top 20 that I really like I also had some help from the wife. So blame her!!

Page 1 Monochromatic Thunder by maxwell_smart007

Page 1 UNDERWORLD by rherrell

Page 1 "The Perfect Storm" by ptt49er

page 2 Cumulonimbus (Thunder clouds)  by babyblues

page 3 "Katrina" by babyblues

page 3 Nimbostratus by airrat

page 3 Frozen Smoke by mikemac

page 4 Arctic Storm by stoneman

page 4 Good Vs Evil by OzWood

page 5 Thor (Norse god of thunder) by babyblues

page 5 Smoke and ice by dgscott

page 5 Dark Ange by tomcatchevy

page 5 CONFLICT by JohnU

page 6 Midnight Ice by NewLondon88

page 6 Coke and Ice by 1JaredSchmidt

page 7 Charlie Chaplin bydesertyellow

page 7 stormbringer  by drayman

page 10 Volcanic Ash by babyblues

page 11 Guiness by Ligget

page 11 smoke spirit by oobak


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 20, 2008)

Top 5 will follow shortly and with that the WINNER.
I really need a drink. LOL
C U soon.
Mervyn


----------



## ironman (Oct 20, 2008)

oreo swirl
mcflurry 
blizzard


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 20, 2008)

black milk of magnesia


----------



## Harley2001 (Oct 21, 2008)

Snow leapard


----------



## grub32 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Name...*

Grayscale


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok here's the top 5, trust me when I say this  "it's not been easy" many thanks to all post I hope you have enjoyed this little competition and maybe we will do this again sometime.
My kindest regards.
Mervyn
www.ukpenkits.com

Page 1 Monochromatic Thunder by maxwell_smart007
page 2 Cumulonimbus (Thunder clouds)  by babyblues
page 4 Arctic Storm by stoneman
page 4 Good Vs Evil by OzWood
page 10 Volcanic Ash by babyblues




and the winner is Volcanic Ash by babyblues page ON PAGE 10 
WELL DONE babyblues got yourself a free blank mate.

Regards Mervyn

www.ukpenkits.com


----------



## sdlewis (Oct 21, 2008)

Doom
Under current
ying-yang


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi competition is now closed many thanks to all who posted.
Regards Mervyn


----------



## babyblues (Oct 21, 2008)

WOOHOO!!!  I really am honored.  Thanks for posting this competition in the first place, it was fun!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 21, 2008)

That was a lot of fun - thanks Mervyn, and congrats babyblues! 

Andrew


----------



## karlkuehn (Oct 21, 2008)

LOL 

After all of the trouble I went through defending my 'proprietary' blank names I see this thread that has more creativity and coolness in it than I'd ever come up with.

Who _ARE_ you people and what'd you do with all of my imagination-challenged pen turning cohorts?!

Beautiful blanks, Splint!

I 'spose it's too late to enter my offering, but I'll give it a stab:

"Super cool white and black (er...maybe pearly translucent and dark silver) blanks painstakingly swirled together in various stages of gel stasis, realizing in a physical object the conundrum of contrast between bleak and bright, riddled with intriguing concepts of brooding, ghostly darkness melding with the purity of ethereal innocence, in a heretofore unbridled joining of the surrealistic and tangible planes"?

Yeah...that'd be tough to fit on a label I guess, but you know...I thought I'd give it a shot. heh


----------



## georgestanley032 (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks again guys, some good postings there. I really like most of them!


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 18, 2015)

Angry Wife
A night our with the boys.


----------



## wob50 (Oct 18, 2015)

The twilight zone. 
The old shows ......


----------



## edicehouse (Oct 20, 2015)

Mondays


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm so confused... The original post was 10/18/2008... Is this contest still going on??? Looks like it closed on 10/21/2008 (page 12)???
Jeff


----------



## hcpens (Oct 20, 2015)

Segmented journey.


----------



## Arbetlam (Oct 20, 2015)

Coffee and cream


----------



## gimpy (Oct 22, 2015)

Stormy Night


----------

